# Connect FBQ2496 in tape loop?



## dl.whitton (Jan 1, 2010)

I hope anyone can advise me. Sorry for clumsy use of language, but English is not my first language. My system consists of: Source Modwright Transporter streaming flac/wav/high res.files over ethernet gigabit network from music server. Amplifier integrated Musical Fidelity KW550. Speakers one pair Dynaudio Confidence C4. Subwoofer one Rel Stadium III subwoofer connected to speaker outputs (as recommended by Rel). No LFE output available. Movie images go via HDMI switch from PC to plasma. Movie audio from hdmi switch, which has a digital audio out, to Transporter. Settop box for hd television also via hdmi switch to plasma(images) and Transporter (audio). 
So there is no LF sub output available and there is no processor in the system, which is just stereo.
I tried a Behringer DEQ2496 in the tape loop of the amp, but was not happy with the measurements and results, but I need a little help to tame the frequencies between 50 and 80 Hz in my listening room. 
If I understand correctly it should be possible to connect my notebook with REW to the line in connections of the amp to do the measurements. But can the FBQ2496 also be connected in the tape loop for roomcorrection?? 
Thank you for reading.
Best regards, Denis


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: connect behringer fbq2496 in tape loop ??*

Well, I don't see why you couldn't use the FBQ in the tape loop, if the amp has one... similarly, REW should be able to connect to any Line In, assuming you have a proper and working soundcard... As for the measurements, what didn't you like? Sometimes people don't like the results they see even though they accurately represent what's happening in the room.

You will probably get better help with the Feedback Destroyers in the that section of the forum. I'm going to move your post there.


----------



## dl.whitton (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: connect behringer fbq2496 in tape loop ??*



glaufman said:


> Well, I don't see why you couldn't use the FBQ in the tape loop, if the amp has one... similarly, REW should be able to connect to any Line In, assuming you have a proper and working soundcard... As for the measurements, what didn't you like? Sometimes people don't like the results they see even though they accurately represent what's happening in the room.
> 
> You will probably get better help with the Feedback Destroyers in the that section of the forum. I'm going to move your post there.


Hi Greg,

The measurements although under similar circumstances were not similar. The resulting correction was very unnatural. I know that because I grew up with a piano and a violin and my favorite are the recitals from the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra in Amsterdam and live jazz sessions. I think I am allowed to say that I know really well what an instrument sounds like. I am not comparing electronic music. I also consider btw to put the FBD between my Modwright Transporter and the amp, because that is my main source. Bluray, DVD and HDTV is much less important. Would that also be possible?
Thank you for your reply and I do like the statement under your signature ;-))
regards, denis


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: connect behringer fbq2496 in tape loop ??*



dl.whitton said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> The measurements although under similar circumstances were not similar. The resulting correction was very unnatural. I know that because I grew up with a piano and a violin and my favorite are the recitals from the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra in Amsterdam and live jazz sessions. I think I am allowed to say that I know really well what an instrument sounds like. I am not comparing electronic music. I also consider btw to put the FBD between my Modwright Transporter and the amp, because that is my main source. Bluray, DVD and HDTV is much less important. Would that also be possible?
> Thank you for your reply and I do like the statement under your signature ;-))
> regards, denis


Well, you might want to go to our post-padding thread, get yourself up to 10, and post some before and afters, along with the corrections you tried...
If you're comparing to past experiences with known recordings, that's ok in my book, but bare in mind that often recordings are engineered to sound pleasing when reproduced, but sounding exactly like the same instrument does live is not necessarily the recording engineer's goal...


----------

